

Ask HN: 'You need a Coach' - how would I find them? - tamersalama

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kngyyeMel5c
======
whelps
You can start here: [http://www.certifiedcareercoaches.com/certifying-career-
coac...](http://www.certifiedcareercoaches.com/certifying-career-coaching-
organizations)

Each of these organizations have lists of coaches that have been certified to
some degree. I have no idea what career coaching certification actually means,
but I found my coach in this way. Each of the programs have search pages where
you can look for a coach based on your requirements, location, etc. Once you
get some names, you definitely need to give them a call and have a 10 minute
conversation getting a feel for their "style". Most coaches have info on their
websites or that they will send you that attempts to give you an idea of how
they work. In particular I would pay attention to how much a coach follows a
socratic method (i.e. just asking questions and guiding you) vs more training
oriented (i.e. you need to do x, y and z). Good luck!

------
hansy
A coach can be anyone. It depends on what you want this person to do for you.

To motivate you? Friends and family can do that.

To teach you a skill? Try connecting with someone through SkillShare.

To hold you accountable? Ask your colleagues and peers.

A couple of the suggestions above rely on getting feedback/advice from
potentially biased sources. If you're serious about an actual coach, have you
considered hiring a professional life or business coach?

Again, how are you looking to improve yourself?

------
zeynalov
When I saw this short video clips in HN, I also thought about that. But now I
think the coach can be anyone. My coach is my wife. I started my
entrepreneurship journey when I was single. Now I'm married and I'm much more
productive now. She always motivates me and says what she thinks in particular
situations.

HN community is my second Coach.

------
aymeric
I can refer to my business coach if you guys want (based in Australia)

My email address is in my profile.

